# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  إستعدادات فـي المغطس للاحتفال بيوم الحج المسيحي

## الحوت

تحتفل الطوائف المسيحية في الأردن الشهر الجاري بعيد الغطاس ويوم الحج المسيحي في موقع عماد السيد المسيح عليه السلام ( المغطس) على الضفة الشرقية لنهر الأردن في لواء الشونة الجنوبية...وتجري الاستعدادات والتحضيرات في الموقع لاستقبال الزوار وتقديم افضل الخدمات لهم وبهذا الصدد قال مدير هيئة موقع المغطس م. ضياء المدني ان الطوائف المسيحية في الاردن ستحتفل بعيد الغطاس ويوم الحج المسيحي يومي الجمعة القادمين 11/1 لطائفة اللاتين و18/1 لطائفة الروم الأرثوذكس في موقع عماد السيد المسيح واتخذت إدارة المغطس الاجراءات والترتيبات الادارية بالتنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة لتحضير لهذا الاحتفال حيث تم اعداد وتجهيز الموقع لاستقبال الحجاج والزوار واعداد مواقف جديدة للحافلات التي تقوم بنقل القادمين الى المغطس بالإضافة الى تجهيز مطل وادي الاردن وتزويده بالمرافق الاساسية والخدمات الضرورية ..مبينا ان هذا الاحتفال هو التقليد السنوي الثامن الذي يقام في موقع المغطس بعد اكتشافه عام 1998 وتجسيدا لمعنى المعمودية وتكريسا لموقع المغطس الذي يعتبر كموقع حج لجميع مسيحيي العالم من جانبه قال مجدي ديات / مطرانية اللاتين في الاردن ان احتفال الحج السنوي لموقع المغطس سيقام يوم الجمعة القادم الساعة العاشرة صباحا وتحت رعاية المطران ياسر عياش مطران الروم الكاثوليك في الاردن وبحضور المطران سليم الصايغ مطران اللاتين وكافة رؤساء الكنائس في الاردن واضاف ان الاحتفال يبدأ على المطل الثاني حيث تقام الصلوات والتراتيل الخاصة بالمناسبة التي تشارك فيها كافة الكنائس في الاردن وبعد ذلك المسيرة الى نهر الاردن عبر وادي الخرار ويبارك راعي الاحتفال والاساقفة والكهنة جموع المصلين بمياه نهر الاردن واشار اننا ونحن نحتفل في موقع المغطس الذي يعد من اهم المواقع المسيحية في العالم حيث عمد السيد المسيح ندعو العلي القدير ان يحفظ الاردن ويجعله واحة للأمن والاستقرار ونجسد اجمل معاني التعايش والاخاء بين المواطنين الاردنيين.

----------


## العالي عالي

كل عام واخواننا المسيحين بخير  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## darkman

مشكوووووووور 
مع كل الاحترام

----------

